# What's the smallest fish you've caught?



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Anything smaller than this? I imagine someone has. 

If not, how about "odd" or "freak" catches? Pics are great if you have them. :camera:

And yes, I'm dirty in the pic, we filled two ice chests that day.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Come on guy,,, you filled the ice chests and you want me to focus on the smallest thing I've hooked?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I got a pretty small trout one time (assume we are excluding bait netting and such)..










A few casts later I got one of his cousins that didn't have a tail. Stump was completely healed and he swam quite well..


----------



## UFgatorHarv (May 16, 2009)

We caught a 4 or 5" yellow cat on the Navasota River once off a night crawler and a 1 or 2 teble hook. Brought him home, and he lived in my fish tank for months and doubled in size till a power outage killed him and everything else in the tank. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Arlon said:


> I got a pretty small trout one time (assume we are excluding bait netting and such)..
> 
> A few casts later I got one of his cousins that didn't have a tail. Stump was completely healed and he swam quite well..


When it comes to game fish you take top prize so far. 

Great pics.

And yup, the fish were really biting that day. How is it they say, "You had to hide to bait your hook!".


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't think of any really small fish stories off the top of my head and don't have any pics, either. However, on the freaky side, I did "catch" a catfish at Fayette in the discharge that had broken off someone else's line and then wrapped himself around my anchor rope. When I pulled up my anchor to leave, I got my last fish of the day!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Good one.

How about anyone that has caught a fish that has already been filleted? In the lips with a lure? Ok, how about twice in a lifetime and on the same specific brand/color lure? Ok, sounds like bull butter I know but I suppose that's my odd catch. 

Told my buddies while trolling for whites in spring that this was the best Conroe lure there was for trolling 12-16 feet deep. Rebel Double Deep Wee R with a blue back. Other friend was in a different boat (we were on a camping trip) was swearing by his rattle traps. He saw me pull this filleted bass out and I couldn't resist... "You see there, the fish are just coming back from the dead for this double deep wee r!"

On that note, I'm headed home from work. Don't think I had a camera that day. 

Second time it was a catfish, a few years later.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Technically I would say netting the baby Betas (Siamese Fighting Fish) out of my brood tanks. I need a magnifying glass to be sure I get them all.
As far as fishing, I caught a channel cat on a 3/4oz. slab last week that was shorter that the lure (eyelet to end of hook). He just had the barb of one hook in his mouth. I carefully released him. Sure want those aggressive genes to stay in the pool.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

1st largemouth bass I cought was on a 6" lazer-tail worm. The fish was as long as the hook.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

For strange... When I was in jr high school (60's) we where fishing in Cards sound which is south of Miami. There wasn't another boat in the sound when I got a huge dead weight with an occasional bounce. Thought I had a small jewfish. 

Landed a 20ft stringer with about a dozen nice lively fish still attached. Who else has landed a dozen keepers in one cast?? (-:}


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice catch. 

No stringer but I've caught a seagull. I'm sure other folks have as well!


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron,
I have caught two just like the one in your first picture. I caught them both, about two years apart, on 1 oz. slab spoons with treble hooks. Both were caught in the mouth. What were they thinking? The last one was this summer, early June.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I think it is the camera angle....*

looks more like a big fish, but a HUGE man!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Lol, if you are talking about me I'm 6'2" and 300 pounds. Fish fear me!


----------

